# amplificador de 100 o mas  para dos parlantes para pc



## peruanito2088 (Oct 14, 2007)

alguien me podria dar algun esquema de como hacer un amplificador de dos parlantes para pc de 100w o mas darme una web onde lo encuentro el circuito podrian ayudarme siii por favor.


----------



## Danielv (Oct 14, 2007)

100 vatios ? y para PC, vaya la verdad es que eso es para tronar y desmontar todo lo que tengas dentro del case. digo si es que estas hablando de vatios RMS a no ser que te refieras a porquerias como PMPO o cosas asi que solo son publicidad, de todas maneras en un portal destacado aaki mismo buscate uno de luciperro que son muy buenos!  si no consigues yo tratare de ayudarte si kieres revisalos y ve cual es el que te conviene


----------



## zopilote (Oct 14, 2007)

Estas a convertirte en sordo si pides esquemas de 100w, y para PC, considerando que muchos amplificador para PC solo abarcan desde 2W a 4W y cuando son woofer hogareños desde 6W hasta 22W, ponte más calmado y replantea tus fines.


----------



## anko (Oct 15, 2007)

con 30W por lado es suficiente para el pc, y valla que suena fuerte

100w pal escritorio es mucho

suerte =

salu2


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yo tengo un sistema de 5.1 de 30 W y retumba toda la casa solo el bajo.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Oct 15, 2007)

por eso keria una opinion para saber la capacidad o cual me recomendarian ps pero el esquema onde puedo ubicarlo ps jeje


----------



## peruanito2088 (Oct 16, 2007)

anthony123 podrias pasarme el esquema o no se alguien de los q me respondieron xq lo busco y na


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2007)

peruanito2088 dijo:
			
		

> anthony123 podrias pasarme el esquema o no se alguien de los q me respondieron xq lo busco y na



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16814.html
Checa este. es de 40W y esta probado por el gran compañero tecnideso 
Saludos. y cuentanos.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Oct 16, 2007)

antony te pasastes jaja ta chevere con ese circuito ya ps la hago linda aunque como dicen los demas con lo de 100 w seria mas chevere para molestar a los vecinos pero no hay creo o si   ? jajjaa si podrian pasarmelo si es que existe


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2007)

peruanito2088 dijo:
			
		

> antony te pasastes jaja ta chevere con ese circuito ya ps la hago linda aunque como dicen los demas con lo de 100 w seria mas chevere para molestar a los vecinos pero no hay creo o si   ? jajjaa si podrian pasarmelo si es que existe


El foro lo tiene todo solo lo que hace falta es buscar.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about13079.html
   8) Saludos 8)


----------

